# Transfer of Work Permit to new passport



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

hi guys, first time poster and ive tried finding a similar thread but no luck, so apologies if this is a repeated request. i have a general work permit valid for another 3 years but my passport is damaged due to stupid storage on my part, always carried it in bottom of my backpack when travelling and shoving things on top and squashing and now tearing it. i need to travel to Zim to get a new one as i have to get a new ID as well, which can only be done in zim. does anyone know if there will be any issues coming back into SA with a valid permit, damaged passport and new passport? VFS say they will transfer the permit into the new passport and that i simply get a 90 day visitors visa in the new passport at the border from immigration? anyone have experience or advice especially with new immigration laws ?
thanks


----------



## Linian Ndlovu (Aug 27, 2019)

I Ndlovu Linian with passport numberCN161283 like to transfer my working permit to my new passort FN684544 as my old passport was full on the pages, please kindly help to my request


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

Linian Ndlovu said:


> I Ndlovu Linian with passport numberCN161283 like to transfer my working permit to my new passort FN684544 as my old passport was full on the pages, please kindly help to my request


You don't need to transfer it. Just travel with both passports.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Linian Ndlovu said:


> I Ndlovu Linian with passport numberCN161283 like to transfer my working permit to my new passort FN684544 as my old passport was full on the pages, please kindly help to my request


Through VFS. You just do a visa transfer to new passport, which takes about 2 weeks when I did mine. The cost is R1350.


----------

